# Apple Watch as a key



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Everyone with an Apple Watch has been asking to be able to use it as a key. We may get our wish soon (I hope)

https://www.tesmanian.com/blogs/tes...ystem-app-could-possibly-available-soon-rumor


----------

